# Frames Anzeige in der Timeline



## chrwag (17. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich möchte meine Animationen mit Premiere Elements schneiden. Dafür ist es nötig die Zeitanzeige der Timeline von Stunden/Minuten/Sekunden/Frames pro Sekunde auf Frames umzuschalten. Weiß jemand wie das geht ? Hab früher mal mit Premiere 6.5 gearbeitet, dort konnte man mit einem rechtsklick auf die Timeline zwischen verschiedenen Anzeigemodi umschalten...


----------



## chmee (18. März 2008)

Ich arbeite nicht mit Elements, aber vielleicht gibt es einen Pfeil/Knopf recht oben an der Timeline ? Oder in den Einstellungen/Eigenschaften ?

mfg chmee


----------



## chrwag (19. März 2008)

Hat sich erledigt...
unter Bearbeiten/Projekteinstellungen/Allgemein kann man das "Anzeigeformat" von 25fps Timecode auf Frames umstellen.


----------

